# Got My Brand New Bow Stolen The Day I got It



## RAGEKiller (Aug 6, 2010)

That sucks. 
I would be so MAD!


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

Where ever you got it from has the serial number, they have to file it when you purchase it...


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

str_8_shot said:


> Where ever you got it from has the serial number, they have to file it when you purchase it...


No they do not. I have worked at a bow shop for the last 4 years, 3 different shops in 3 different locations and never have we filed any serial numbers for any reason.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

sneak1413 said:


> No they do not. I have worked at a bow shop for the last 4 years, 3 different shops in 3 different locations and never have we filed any serial numbers for any reason.


thats too bad cause all the shops I have worked at in the last 10 years to include my local shop here in Missouri records the serial numbers.......


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

Mathews? How do you warranty your bows? No way Mathews would let you do that...


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

mdewitt71 said:


> thats too bad cause all the shops I have worked at in the last 10 years to include my local shop here in Missouri records the serial numbers.......


When you put over 200 new bows a year out the door we would need another person just to keep records on everything. That is why bow companies put numbers on their bows, they keep track of them when they are registered. We have 3 other shops in the area and we can tell just by looking at the bow if we have worked on it or not. The box stores around here are kind of a joke. Unfortunetally for mathews one of the box stores has their dealership and they loose a lot of sales because of it.


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

sneak1413 said:


> When you put over 200 new bows a year out the door we would need another person just to keep records on everything. That is why bow companies put numbers on their bows, they keep track of them when they are registered. We have 3 other shops in the area and we can tell just by looking at the bow if we have worked on it or not. The box stores around here are kind of a joke. Unfortunetally for mathews one of the box stores has their dealership and they loose a lot of sales because of it.


"You" the buyer can't register a Mathews, it has to be done by the dealer... If they didn't, none of their bows would have warranties


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Ya I know a shop that sells that many and every bow has the serial taken


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

that sucks... check around and see it it shows up


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

dude that is terrible, even though it is a mathews


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I know the shops that i frequent all take the serial numbers down when they sell a bow


----------



## OhioBuckslayer (Sep 4, 2009)

i would be scanning craigslist for it forsure lol that sucks..i hope it never happens to me.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Check Craigslists, local shops, and pawn shops in your area. Hope you get it back


----------



## missedabiggun (Jul 27, 2009)

theft from your Dad's vehicle may actually be covered by your homeowners insurance...check with the agent


----------



## pappasmerf86 (Sep 29, 2008)

or auto insurence too.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

that SUCKS! I bet someone can get you that serial number and then when those fraks come into an archery shop to get it repaired or something, they can punch in the serial number or something and recognize it's been stolen. I know if someone stole my Z7 I would go Rambo on them, I hate thieves, it's one of the worst things in my honest opinion next to liars and murderers. They better be glad they didn't try to steal mine because I would have pulled a 45 long colt on them and ended their no good life if I caught them in the act of it. At least your dad has a bow you can use for hunting season.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

muzzyman1212 said:


> dude that is terrible, even though it is a mathews


thise robbers knew they had to be sneaky to steal a bow like a Z7 since the Z7 is so friggin' awesome!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

trucker3573 said:


> i cannot believe people leave their bows setting un-attended in the bed of pick-up trucks


I agree. Even at a friend's house I put anything that fits in the cab, in the cab. I have a Tano (sp?) cover over mine and still don't trust people. Couple years ago a friend's step father had someone pull a tool box out of the tail gate from under a cover. Probably close to $600 in tools gone. Never found them. Hunted everywhere. 

No matter how much people say they'd "whoop some arse" if they saw someone trying to steal from them, the truth is you get robbed because you DON'T see. Say all you want about shooting them down, you'd get robbed just as easily, and trust me, there's a better chance of them getting away than getting caught.

Law enforcement works very hard, but there's simply too many ways to get away. We have a long driveway down a hill. In the winter the car is parked down there because snow and ice makes the lane impassible. Someone decided to destroy my parent's car, possibly the only nice thing my family ever owned, and got away. The insurance barely covered anything either. At the time it was only street legal vehicle we had. We were screwed and there was nothing anyone could do about it.


----------



## mathews95 (Jan 9, 2010)

dont say anything to anybody it will turn up by some one asking u bout it


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Be lucky it wasnt a Razor Edge. they dont have serial numbers.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> that SUCKS! I bet someone can get you that serial number and then when those fraks come into an archery shop to get it repaired or something, they can punch in the serial number or something and recognize it's been stolen. I know if someone stole my Z7 I would go Rambo on them, I hate thieves, it's one of the worst things in my honest opinion next to liars and murderers. They better be glad they didn't try to steal mine because I would have pulled a 45 long colt on them and ended their no good life if I caught them in the act of it. At least your dad has a bow you can use for hunting season.



Wow.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> Wow.


well I don't like people that steal people's bows.


----------



## PSE.Stinger (Jan 27, 2010)

OhioBuckslayer said:


> i would be scanning craigslist for it forsure lol that sucks..i hope it never happens to me.


haha i was gonna ssay the same thing


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> that SUCKS! I bet someone can get you that serial number and then when those fraks come into an archery shop to get it repaired or something, they can punch in the serial number or something and recognize it's been stolen. I know if someone stole my Z7 I would go Rambo on them, I hate thieves, it's one of the worst things in my honest opinion next to liars and murderers. They better be glad they didn't try to steal mine because I would have pulled a 45 long colt on them and ended their no good life if I caught them in the act of it. At least your dad has a bow you can use for hunting season.


thats awesome!

Sucks the big one man, I hope you get it back bud.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Maybe someone wanted waffles?

sorry, had to... the shop should be able to get the serial number from mathews with the order number... unless they go though a lot of black z7


----------



## salmondusty (Jul 25, 2010)

*that sucks*

that sucks but I can one up it, me and some buddies were in bass pro in san antonio, tx. we werent in there very long but when we came out our truck, 5 grand worth of archery gear, some guns and tools had all been stolen, and there wasnt a single camera in the parking lot to catch the people who did it


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

N7709K said:


> Maybe someone wanted waffles?
> 
> sorry, had to... the shop should be able to get the serial number from mathews with the order number... unless they go though a lot of black z7


would you likesome syrup with that? But you Hoyt guys can't kill deer, you only Hoyt em', not kill em', they just leave with a bruise on their side. Hey, I just had to, you know I have to when somebody brings out thr waffle jokes but hey, if somebody with a Z7 beats your butt in a shoot, then you just got whooped by a waffle!

Anyways, ya I never leave my bow unattended in the bed of a pickup, what I do is when we stop somewhere on the way to Ohio or something or just on our way to anywhere, I put the bowcase (bow in it of course) on the floorboard ofthe backseat of our truck and lock the truck.


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> would you likesome syrup with that? But you Hoyt guys can't kill deer, you only Hoyt em', not kill em', they just leave with a bruise on their side. Hey, I just had to, you know I have to when somebody brings out thr waffle jokes but hey, if somebody with a Z7 beats your butt in a shoot, then you just got whooped by a waffle!
> 
> Anyways, ya I never leave my bow unattended in the bed of a pickup, what I do is when we stop somewhere on the way to Ohio or something or just on our way to anywhere, I put the bowcase (bow in it of course) on the floorboard ofthe backseat of our truck and lock the truck.


hahaha:happy1:


----------



## salmondusty (Jul 25, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> Anyways, ya I never leave my bow unattended in the bed of a pickup, what I do is when we stop somewhere on the way to Ohio or something or just on our way to anywhere, I put the bowcase (bow in it of course) on the floorboard ofthe backseat of our truck and lock the truck.


our gear was in a locked camper shell with real dark tinted windows, and our truck wasnt the only one to get broken into that night!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> would you likesome syrup with that? But you Hoyt guys can't kill deer, you only Hoyt em', not kill em', they just leave with a bruise on their side. Hey, I just had to, you know I have to when somebody brings out thr waffle jokes but hey, if somebody with a Z7 beats your butt in a shoot, then you just got whooped by a waffle!


venison goes better with apples!!! Mathews people are just jealous, very jealous


i don't worry bout my stuff being stolen while i'm around where i live... know most of the people and everyone who would be interested in stealing bows knows me and my gear... one nice thing about small town america


----------



## Muddy35 (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry about your loss and hopefully they catch the ppl that stole it..

On that note I'm not sure which is worse.. The person that used "LOL" in this thread or the person talking about shooting ppl regardless of what they've done in a YOUTH ARCHERY FORUM. While I might agree with him, there is a time and a PLACE for it. THIS IS NOT THE PLACE!


----------



## Muddy35 (Jul 22, 2010)

double post.. Sorry


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

people arent that smart for leaving a bow in the bed of a pickup truck for 3 hours. but that does suck


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> I got my Z7 stolen. I was at one of my dads friends house and we were in there for about 3 hrs. just talking and we had my bow in the bed off the truck and some guy just stole it. I finally noticed when we got home. I have no way to track it cuz i dont have the serial number or anything. But ill still be able to hunt because my dad has a old High Country.
> 
> AK13


I fill your pain my bow got stolen out of my dads ford. All they did was put a screwdriver through the key hole and turned and 2 seconds they were in. And they stole my baseball stuff.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

N7709K said:


> venison goes better with apples!!! Mathews people are just jealous, very jealous
> 
> 
> i don't worry bout my stuff being stolen while i'm around where i live... know most of the people and everyone who would be interested in stealing bows knows me and my gear... one nice thing about small town america


ya too bad I don;t live in that type of town anymore, now we live in a place where our Rhino gets stolen out of our backyard and murders happen at least once a month, drug dealers are everywhere, and half of the people of complete jerks or crackheads. And now we have some stupid big eared president that is bringing the wrong "change" that we needed and we would have been better off before how we were than him coming into office and bringing this "change", like the bumper sticker says, I'll keep my guns, money, and freedom, you can keep the "change"!
Look up Daryll Worley he has a new song I forget what it's exacly called but it has to do with y'all can keep the change.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*i agree*

 all dealers here record them too. better check. u may be able to track it . im in the st. louis area mo. all dealers here record them


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

mike 66 said:


> all dealers here record them too. better check. u may be able to track it . im in the st. louis area mo. all dealers here record them


x2 i remember a kid on here got his bow stolen and he found it at a pawn shop. good luck tho


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

get any pics of the bow by chance?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nope.

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats too bad... 

i had a bow get lost in shipping and ended up flagging it stolen through hoyt... just pulled the serial number off of a pic of the bow...


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

go back to the shop and ask them for the serial number cuz they usually keep record of it


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

My shop doesn't and the reason I know this is because I work there part-time. And if they did, the owner (close friend) would have found a way to get it back for me already. I just have to keep an eye out for it.

Thanks for all the help guys. Really appreciate it.

Jake


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ignition kid said:


> And now we have some stupid big eared president that is bringing the wrong "change" that we needed and we would have been better off before how we were than him coming into office and bringing this "change", like the bumper sticker says, I'll keep my guns, money, and freedom, you can keep the "change"!
> Look up Daryll Worley he has a new song I forget what it's exacly called but it has to do with y'all can keep the change.


I can't believe you actually believe that. The president doesn't affect the types of scum around. People are always like that. I'm sure it'd be the same if McCain was in office. You're giving the president way too much credit.


----------

